
Show HN: Motion tracking clothing for full-body immersion in VR - mickeyferri
http://www.enfluxvr.com
======
mickeyferri
Move into a new world! EnfluxVR, the ultimate motion tracking clothing, is now
available to developers. EnfluxVR is a Lululemon-style shirt and pants for
full-body immersion in VR and gaming. We’re releasing the first 20 developer
kits July 1 for $249 each, then we'll be making more based on demand. We are
seeking the best VR and game developers to create amazing content. 16/20 are
taken as of June 21, including some very influential customers. For more info
and to place an order, check out www.enfluxvr.com. Contact
mickey@enfluxmobile.com to ask about a developer discount.

~~~
inlineint
Can you briefly describe technology/physical principles that power your VR
suit?

I'm not able to see it on the website, maybe I'm just not looking good enough.

~~~
mickeyferri
Yes, thank you!

-It is a shirt + pants with 10 embedded IMUs -Each IMU is a 3-axis accelerometer, 3-axis magnetometer, 3-axis gyroscope. -As a developer, you get real-time filtered orientation angles (Roll, pitch, yaw) from each IMU in a Unity API (10ms latency, within 2 degrees of accuracy) -Functionality to link data from clothing to your own skeleton -It's fully mobile, transmits via Bluetooth to mobile or desktop

